
Lisp, 50th Birthday this October - gibsonf1
http://www.franz.com/services/conferences_seminars/lisp_50th-birthday.lhtml
======
bootload
_"... John McCarthy has already agreed to give a talk about the early history
of Lisp, returning to OOPSLA after his successful keynote talk at OOPSLA 2007.
..."_

Anyone going?

~~~
gruseom
_after his successful keynote talk at OOPSLA 2007_

The talk wasn't all that successful. It was about Elephant (his new language)
and a friend who was there told me it was "rambling" and hard to understand.
Apparently things brightened up, though, when McCarthy started answering
questions about Lisp.

~~~
bootload
_"... It was about Elephant (his 'McCarthys' new language) and a friend who
was there told me it was "rambling" and hard to understand ..."_

Rambling, hard to understand, maybe. But given the time this guy has been
around (Lisp will turn 50 in October) and he's been thinking about computing
for so long I'm not surprised. The ideas will be dense. But I did find a copy
of McCarthy talking about Elephant just before this talk. Listening to it now
~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=116403>

I often wonder why <http://startupschool.org> has never asked McCarthy along
to talk about languages and language choice?

